# halloween buildoff



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

alright since some of the guys wanted to do a halloween buildoff we'll do it. its for fun so it can be a started kit that you had put away some time ago that you might have new ideas for, but it has to have halloween incorperated one way or another. it starts now and will end at midnight on october 31st.

ill post up my project a lil later when i get pics


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Sep 15 2008, 12:17 PM~11607188
> *alright since some of the guys wanted to do a halloween buildoff we'll do it. its for fun so it can be a started kit that you had put away some time ago that you might have new ideas for, but it has to have halloween incorperated one way or another.  it starts now and will end at midnight on october 31st.
> 
> ill post up my project a lil later when i get pics
> *



come on U.S.P.S don't fail me now
mine is coming in the mail should be here real soon


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

hopefully will look like this if I can gather the patience to lay out the patterns...lol


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

now thats tight


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

my entry


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

damn now there goes my second entry
i knew someone was going to bust one of those out


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

here's another entry........


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

heres mine
its time for 
GOTH THUG


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

im in


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Sep 15 2008, 02:04 PM~11607592
> *heres mine
> its time for
> GOTH THUG
> ...




sweet kit whiteboy


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)




----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

here's one more mocked up.


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Sep 15 2008, 04:58 PM~11609589
> *here's one more mocked up.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0  :biggrin:


----------



## MrPhotographer06 (Aug 25, 2008)

if i had the talent to make some cool design i'd do one.. and i dont have a kit to do xcept for my firebird =[


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Sep 15 2008, 08:02 PM~11609623
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0    :biggrin:
> *












 

already got people mad at me.... now everyone was "going to build it".


----------



## MrPhotographer06 (Aug 25, 2008)

well dang.. someone else can build the same car.. no one is going to have exactly the same design.. lol


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

man you need a cam with macro, alls i see is a bunch of blurr


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Sep 15 2008, 05:15 PM~11609711
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Fuck em'. Coulda woulda shoulda!


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MrPhotographer06_@Sep 15 2008, 08:18 PM~11609739
> *well dang.. someone else can build the same car.. no one is going to have exactly the same design.. lol
> *


tell me about it. I'm rockin' the cheapy $100 Kodak digi cam. someone stoled my sisters good camera so this is all I got...lol


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

shit i went and got a $80 panisonic digi from walmart and it works pretty damn good


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

GEt you a Magnifing glass and hold it to the lens and it will help get you a better detailed pic ! I do it all the time ! 



By the way who made the decals for this project ? 1 of my most liked Caddies and i would like to build it one day my self ! 


And like my colored brother said up top ! 



> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Sep 15 2008, 07:20 PM~11609753
> *Fuck em'. Coulda woulda shoulda!
> *



They should have done did it already if they wanted to do it !Those who wait just get left behind ! 

Do the build and any other you have planned cause no 2 will ever be alike !


----------



## Bogyoke (Aug 1, 2008)

This sounds good. I might have to participate.


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 15 2008, 05:32 PM~11609874
> *GEt  you  a  Magnifing  glass  and  hold  it  to  the  lens  and  it  will  help  get  you  a  better  detailed  pic  !  I  do  it  all the  time !
> By the  way  who  made  the  decals  for  this  project ?  1  of  my  most  liked  Caddies  and  i  would  like  to  build  it  one  day  my  self  !
> And  like  my   colored  brother    said  up  top  !
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Sep 15 2008, 07:34 PM~11609895
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



1 LUV SMALLZ ! :cheesy:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

I did the decals myself. I'm about to start selling decals if anyone wants. I can do murals off any car, or I can make custom murals by request. Here's my first sheet of decals. was thinking of 5 dollars if person provides the picture, 10 if I have to custom photoshop a design. 










here's a custom photoshop mural i did for my 58.


----------



## Bogyoke (Aug 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 15 2008, 04:32 PM~11609874
> *GEt  you  a  Magnifing  glass  and  hold  it  to  the  lens  and  it  will  help  get  you  a  better  detailed  pic  !  I  do  it  all the  time ! . . .
> *


This actually works! As long as there is no dust or lint on it.


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Sep 15 2008, 05:35 PM~11609915
> *I did the decals myself. I'm about to start selling decals if anyone wants. I can do murals off any car, or I can make custom murals by request. Here's my first sheet of decals. was thinking of 5 dollars if person provides the picture, 10 if I have to custom photoshop a design.
> 
> 
> ...


Awww shit. Here comes six months of nothing but muraled out rides on LIL. Clear out ur box homie. Here come the PM's. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
J/K Good idea.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Sep 15 2008, 07:35 PM~11609915
> *I did the decals myself. I'm about to start selling decals if anyone wants. I can do murals off any car, or I can make custom murals by request. Here's my first sheet of decals. was thinking of 5 dollars if person provides the picture, 10 if I have to custom photoshop a design.
> 
> 
> ...



Send my a sheet so i can see your work and if they are useable with my clear ! If it all works out I will order more ! 

I have used Ryan's decals with great results but due to health and family set backs i dont want to bother Ryan any time soon ! If everything works out i got a whole order that i will be placing !


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 15 2008, 08:40 PM~11609965
> *Send  my  a  sheet  so  i  can  see  your  work  and  if  they  are  useable  with  my  clear  !  If  it  all  works  out  I  will  order  more !
> 
> I  have  used  Ryan's  decals  with  great  results  but  due  to  health  and  family  set  backs  i  dont  want  to  bother  Ryan  any time  soon !  If  everything  works  out  i  got  a whole  order  that  i  will  be  placing !
> *



no problem homie send me a pic of a mural, and the exact dimensions via pm with your addy and i'll send it out. I hooked "pink86regal" up with one for his 63 and he was happy with it. he's already got me working on another one for him. I'm going to print up a sheet within thenext couple of days I'm just getting all the images ready and scaled to size.


----------



## MrPhotographer06 (Aug 25, 2008)

hmm.. i may have to get a set of those decals.. i wouldnt know what kind to find.. so i'l have to pay the extra 5 bucks..

what to ship?


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MrPhotographer06_@Sep 15 2008, 08:49 PM~11610081
> *hmm.. i may have to get a set of those decals.. i wouldnt know what kind to find.. so i'l have to pay the extra 5 bucks..
> 
> what to ship?
> *



I'll accept paypal only, or trades for model parts.... I need some 520s, and a cadillac continental kit. I can also change the colors of murals.... if you see a mural you like but it's not the color you want, I can change the color. 


my paypal user name is "[email protected]" send the funds there. with a PM with your adress and what you want exactly.


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Sep 15 2008, 05:35 PM~11609915
> *I did the decals myself. I'm about to start selling decals if anyone wants. I can do murals off any car, or I can make custom murals by request. Here's my first sheet of decals. was thinking of 5 dollars if person provides the picture, 10 if I have to custom photoshop a design.
> 
> 
> ...


is this for each mural or per sheet :biggrin: ?


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

"UNDERTAKER" LOOKS SICK BUT THOSE RIMS AND TIRES LOOK WAY TO FAT!!!
GREAT START THOUGH! :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

workin on smoothin out the back of the interior









cut out the original front seat in favor of a 60 imp seat









and the rims im using from a 57 chrysler 300


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Sep 15 2008, 09:09 PM~11610293
> *"UNDERTAKER" LOOKS SICK BUT THOSE RIMS AND TIRES LOOK WAY TO FAT!!!
> GREAT START THOUGH! :biggrin:
> *



like I stated, I need some 520s... these are the hoppin hydros rims and tires.








> _Originally posted by pancho1969 Posted Today_@ 09:03 PM~
> *is this for each mural or per sheet :biggrin: ?*


per mural :cheesy: I will work out deals if more than one mural is purchased at a time.


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

update




































still more to come but for now the trunk is done


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

not hatin but maybe you should only have 2 pumps since you only got 6 batts. then you can mount the pumps different


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Sep 15 2008, 02:15 PM~11609711
> *
> 
> 
> ...


homie LowandBeyond built a blue cadillac with murals like that.... he even muraled the wheels.... u homies forgot about it?


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Sep 15 2008, 08:06 PM~11611385
> * not hatin but maybe you should only have 2 pumps since you only got 6 batts. then you can mount the pumps different
> *


true
i was looking at that earlier as well


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 15 2008, 11:06 PM~11611387
> *homie LowandBeyond built a blue cadillac with murals like that.... he even muraled the wheels.... u homies forgot about it?
> *


I'm not talking about the murals... I'm talking about replicating smileys "Undertaker".


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

fuck it just do it
fuck wa=hat everyone else says its your kit,your $,and your idea
if it makes you happy then for all sakes do it


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Sep 15 2008, 05:22 PM~11611536
> *I'm not talking about the murals... I'm talking about replicating smileys "Undertaker".
> *


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Sep 15 2008, 11:23 PM~11611549
> *fuck it just do it
> fuck wa=hat everyone else says its your kit,your $,and your idea
> if it makes you happy then for all sakes do it
> *



buddy asked me if I can "stop building it" and let him build it because he planned on doing it. I said I don't care if anyone else does it, but i'm still going to finish it i got all the murals printed, and already did the trunk work. he then asked if I wanted to have a build off with it then i guess who can build a better undertaker. but if that was the case, I would have gone the extra mile with this kit if there was some incentive behind it. as far as opening doors and doing the little little details.


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

dude finish it
no one can make two exact items 
it physically impossable
there will always be something wrong with each one
that my friend is called human error
and thats what makes it unique
do it bro
fuck these foos
if they start shit tell them to have a happy go fuck themselves day and move on
you offically have me wanting to see yours done


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Sep 15 2008, 09:17 AM~11607188
> *alright since some of the guys wanted to do a halloween buildoff we'll do it. its for fun so it can be a started kit that you had put away some time ago that you might have new ideas for, but it has to have halloween incorperated one way or another.  it starts now and will end at midnight on october 31st.
> 
> ill post up my project a lil later when i get pics
> *


i'll figure out something.... got some ideas floating in my head....


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Sep 15 2008, 05:29 PM~11611593
> *buddy asked me if I can "stop building it" and let him build it because he planned on doing it. I said I don't care if anyone else does it, but i'm still going to finish it i got all the murals printed, and already did the trunk work. he then asked if I wanted to have a build off with it then i guess who can build a better undertaker. but if that was the case, I would have gone the extra mile with this kit if there was some incentive behind it. as far as opening doors and doing the little little details.
> *


i say keep doing it man.... who asked you to stop? :scrutinize:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

guess i can try to get in on this one...1/18th 57 workman..used to be West Coast Choppers R/C...im redoing it into a Nomad with the side windows covered with styrene..one side is roughed in..but has been sitting for a few months. it also comes with a scaled version of pumps , ill have to build the batteries.

some entry pics..old ones:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

sweet. ive always like them pain jobs n the hydro setup


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

update
paint and foil statusONE


















trunk setup and detail statusONE


















interior detail statusONE


















windows statusONE


















almost done i'll post more tomorrow
it will be DONE


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

update
paint and foil statusONE


















trunk setup and detail statusONE


















interior detail statusONE


















windows statusONE


















almost done i'll post more tomorrow
it will be DONE


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

damn i gotta get to work on the hearse


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

i might hop in this one with a sweet kit i have for this build off..its called the vampire van. i will try to get a pic of it...


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

can i get in ??????????????? :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

yup


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Sep 16 2008, 06:56 PM~11619007
> *yup
> *


cool let me dig out a kit,or pick a kit i got so much to chose from ,


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

one more thing ,time line and rules


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

ends at midnight on october 31st and you can do whatever you want, just no help from others


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

I would suggest that as far as the rules on the "halloween them" go. It doesn't have to be specifically halloween only. like, not going to do little kits trick or treating on the model cars, but anything evil that has to do with halloween decorations. like skulls, death, etc...


----------



## MTX686 (Aug 1, 2008)

Anyone got an extra hearse??


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MTX686_@Sep 16 2008, 05:24 PM~11619321
> *Anyone got an extra hearse??
> *



good luck my friend gitting one of those kits is hard
especially the 66 johan caddy hearse


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MTX686_@Sep 16 2008, 06:24 PM~11619321
> *Anyone got an extra hearse??
> *


got cash :biggrin: 











DISCLAIMER* - JUST FUCKING WITH YOU!! NONE ARE FOR SALE :biggrin:


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Sep 16 2008, 06:26 PM~11619344
> *good luck my friend gitting one of those kits is hard
> especially the 66 johan caddy hearse
> *


^^ Bullshit kid, you just gotta have cash./


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Sep 16 2008, 05:35 PM~11619441
> *got cash :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


herm maybe you can send that big body to someone for casting
im sure that i can shead some body parts on the black market for one


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

You pay shipping you can have the white 1 ! It has had a promo front clip added but it is complete with extras from t he red one which i cut up !


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 16 2008, 06:38 PM~11619486
> *
> 
> 
> ...


im in, lol. j/k

if he dont have the shipping cash, ill take it, lol


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Sep 16 2008, 07:39 PM~11619493
> *im in, lol. j/k
> 
> if he dont have the shipping cash, ill take it, lol
> *



bullshit i want it :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Sep 16 2008, 07:39 PM~11619493
> *im in, lol. j/k
> 
> if he dont have the shipping cash, ill take it, lol
> *


First come first served ! Shipping is only $35.00 1 way ! :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

:roflmao:


----------



## MTX686 (Aug 1, 2008)

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Sep 16 2008, 02:23 PM~11619310
> *I would suggest that as far as the rules on the "halloween them" go. It doesn't have to be specifically halloween only. like, not going to do little kits trick or treating on the model cars, but anything evil that has to do with halloween decorations. like skulls, death, etc...
> *



exactly what i had in mind too.... something related to halloween whether it be color, murals, whatever....


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

well i do have 7 skulls and orange wireing so i think that im good for this one
plus its name is GOTH THUG
so goth's celebrate halloween all year 
yha im pretty much covered


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Sep 15 2008, 05:42 PM~11609999
> *no problem homie send me a pic of a mural, and the exact dimensions via pm with your addy and i'll send it out. I hooked "pink86regal" up with one for his 63 and he was happy with it. he's already got me working on another one for him. I'm going to print up a sheet within thenext couple of days I'm just getting all the images ready and scaled to size.
> *



yes he is!!! work is great and he does one of the best photoshops ive seend b4


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

late night last night 
finished up goth thug
inside








































































outside


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

i paid 18 shipped


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

Count me in.

"Undahtaker"



Hosted on Fotki


Hosted on Fotki


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

:0 i tryied gettin one of those last year off ebay but i got outbidded and the price got too high for me


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

heres #2
its going to be a hauler for GOTH THUG


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Sep 16 2008, 06:35 PM~11619441
> *got cash :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


can i have one :biggrin:


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Sep 17 2008, 01:22 PM~11625475
> *late night last night
> finished up goth thug
> inside
> ...





Ok so this build off started on Monday. It is now Wed. Do you not work or something? 3 days and done already. Damn slow down. There is a fingerprint on the drivers side fender.


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

it was the oils off my hands
i forgot to get some gloves
and no i don't work which sucks ass
i have like 30 applications out and no one has called me for an interview :angry: 
and this kit was way to easy i wasn't tryin to finish it quick it just happened


----------



## MTX686 (Aug 1, 2008)

Were ya get that kit?


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

Fuck them calling you. Call them.


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MTX686_@Sep 17 2008, 04:21 PM~11628455
> *Were ya get that kit?
> *


a buddy from another forum sent it to me and said he didn't want it anymore


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Sep 17 2008, 04:22 PM~11628465
> *Fuck them calling you. Call them.
> *


i have and they tell me the same thing 
"we are currently going through our applications if we like yours we will call you"
i have heard that line everyday thirty times


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Sep 17 2008, 06:24 PM~11628486
> *i have and they tell me the same thing
> "we are currently going through our applications if we like yours we will call you"
> i have heard that line everyday thirty times
> *



jm2c but sometimes you have to pay them a visit ,cause depending on the person who does the hireing ,,,if you get in there face respectfully and dont give up ,when they do decide to hire sumone your name will ring bells ,from the frequent visiting


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Sep 17 2008, 04:30 PM~11628548
> *jm2c but sometimes you have to pay them a visit ,cause depending on the person who does the hireing ,,,if you get in there face respectfully and dont give up ,when they do decide to hire sumone your name will ring bells ,from the frequent visiting
> *



herm true
im going to go pay some of them a visit tomorrow
to late today


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Sep 17 2008, 06:32 PM~11628562
> *herm true
> im going to go pay some of them a visit tomorrow
> to late today
> *


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Sep 17 2008, 04:18 PM~11627921
> *can i have one  :biggrin:
> *


yours is still sitting here, fuck I suck at shipping, lol.
been too damn busy. but YES, you can have one. :biggrin:


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

make that 2 lol


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Sep 17 2008, 06:40 PM~11629233
> *yours is still sitting here, fuck I suck at shipping, lol.
> been too damn busy. but YES, you can have one. :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Sep 17 2008, 07:22 AM~11625475
> *late night last night
> finished up goth thug
> inside
> ...


nice touch with the skull spinners :0 but slamm that shit homie  :biggrin:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 17 2008, 10:07 PM~11632103
> *nice touch with the skull spinners  :0  but slamm that shit homie   :biggrin:
> *


someone actually noticed them
and i was thiking the same thing about slamming it


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Sep 18 2008, 11:43 AM~11635578
> *someone actually noticed them
> and i was thiking the same thing about slamming it
> *


slam it and swap wheels, those look out of scale.


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

heres a lil sneek peek at what im doin on mine :0


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

I´m in with my Silverado , plan to Build a Off Road Version !










:biggrin:


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

So here the first step , i open the 3 Doors , scratchbuild a new Tailgate and build a Suspesion Lift Kit ! 


























Here my Scratch Diff Guard for the rear Axle 



















And a Good old Big Block for my Model 











next soon.....


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

small update on mine.filled in the rear windows on my hearse, anyone know where i can find a pair of laundu(?) bars for the sides?


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Sep 23 2008, 08:28 PM~11680381
> *small update on mine.filled in the rear windows on my hearse, anyone know where i can find a pair of laundu(?) bars for the sides?
> 
> 
> ...




the munsters coach kit ! :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

gettin a set from the homie chris mineer :biggrin:


----------



## Bogyoke (Aug 1, 2008)

Bought this kit today from the local thrift store for my entry into the Halloween Build.
$4.95
Complete kit

It will be 90% OOB


----------



## las_crucez (May 20, 2007)

okay so I read it...can i still join though?


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

ya you can still join. its just for fun


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

ok i went and got some half round styreen for the vinyl top trim on the hearse, not sure what size would look best. top piece is .040" and the bottom piece is .060"


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

i say the .040, looks more realistic...whered u get it?


----------



## las_crucez (May 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Sep 25 2008, 06:48 PM~11700737
> *ya you can still join. its just for fun
> *


k then i'll post pics in a bit. it's a chevelle wagon.


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Sep 25 2008, 10:25 PM~11701820
> *i say the .040, looks more realistic...whered u get it?
> *


thats what i was thinkin but i got both just incase the .040 looked to small, now i just gotta find my vinyl material. got it at a hobby shop in MN


----------



## las_crucez (May 20, 2007)




----------



## las_crucez (May 20, 2007)




----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by las_crucez_@Sep 25 2008, 02:46 PM~11700132
> *okay so I read it...can i still join though?
> *


i believe there is no *DEAD*line for entering this buildoff but the *DEAD*line for completion is *Halloween* night hno: hno:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 25 2008, 10:56 PM~11702116
> *i believe there is no DEADline for entering this buildoff but the DEADline for completion is Halloween night  hno:  hno:
> *


your *DEAD* on right :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Sep 25 2008, 05:58 PM~11702137
> *your DEAD on right :biggrin:
> *


 :ugh: hno: :around: :scrutinize: :happysad: :tongue:


----------



## Bogyoke (Aug 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by las_crucez_@Sep 25 2008, 07:54 PM~11702098
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This could be good. Diggin the front end costom. Better pics?


----------



## las_crucez (May 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bogyoke_@Sep 26 2008, 04:58 PM~11709837
> *This could be good. Diggin the front end costom. Better pics?
> *


sorry homie, cousins fat ass ex girlfriend stole our camera :guns:


----------



## las_crucez (May 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by las_crucez_@Sep 25 2008, 08:53 PM~11702092
> *
> 
> 
> ...


oh and custom fender skirts


----------



## Bogyoke (Aug 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by las_crucez_@Sep 26 2008, 04:16 PM~11709960
> *sorry homie, cousins fat ass ex girlfriend stole our camera :guns:
> *


Stole it or ate it ?


----------



## las_crucez (May 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bogyoke_@Sep 26 2008, 05:33 PM~11710042
> *Stole it or ate it ?
> *


 :biggrin: who knows... :|


----------



## VintageTin (Aug 26, 2008)

would this be considered Halloweenish?? i can throw some pumpkins in the back if not lol


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

"UNDAHTAKER"


The look, that i'm going for. :scrutinize: 


Hosted on Fotki


Hosted on Fotki



Hosted on Fotki


Hosted on Fotki


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Sep 27 2008, 12:54 AM~11712673
> *:0 :0 :0 :0
> *


x2!


----------



## Bogyoke (Aug 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lb808_@Sep 26 2008, 10:46 PM~11712628
> *"UNDAHTAKER"
> The look, that i'm going for. :scrutinize:
> 
> ...



:wow: :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VintageTin_@Sep 26 2008, 04:18 PM~11710741
> *would this be considered Halloweenish?? i can throw some pumpkins in the back if not lol
> 
> 
> ...


fuck yea that'll work


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

hell ya those all black spokes look badass. 

the undahtaker looks bitchin too LB


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

hey guys im still haveing a hard time trying to pic a kit to build for this :angry: 

i got so much to choose from it kinda suks


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

do a 62 impala... good car for this theme


----------



## Bogyoke (Aug 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bogyoke_@Sep 25 2008, 01:43 PM~11698554
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I started building the Halloween project this afternoon. 









I'll lower the front suspension a little more tomorrow morning.


----------



## Bogyoke (Aug 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Sep 27 2008, 06:16 PM~11716713
> *hey guys im still haveing a hard time trying to pic a kit to build for this  :angry:
> 
> i got so much to choose from  it kinda suks
> *


Go movie theme and build CHRISTINE


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bogyoke_@Sep 27 2008, 09:24 PM~11716764
> *Go movie theme and build CHRISTINE
> *



thats what i was thinkin :biggrin: :angry: you readin my mind lol j/k

heres a few pics of the pheaton i started like yours


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

that fukker looks mean :0 :0


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

where u get them rims?


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

yup! i have a kit similar to that as well...i painted mine candy red...ill get a pic if need be.. i like old hot rods... my pops and uncle have a couple


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo+Sep 27 2008, 09:36 PM~11716851-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1/32 jada mustang


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

how much shippd? :biggrin:


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Sep 27 2008, 10:56 PM~11717425
> *how much shippd? :biggrin:
> *



2,000,000,000,000,000,000,000 pay pal only :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

PM me ya paypal addy :biggrin: :0


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Sep 27 2008, 11:03 PM~11717472
> *PM me ya paypal addy :biggrin: :0
> *



lol


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

naw for real tho i want them for muh mustang..


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Sep 27 2008, 11:59 PM~11717449
> *2,000,000,000,000,000,000,000 pay pal only  :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: 


looks good bro............. got me wantin to go out and grab one, unless you got another??


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Sep 27 2008, 11:05 PM~11717493
> *:biggrin:
> looks good bro............. got me wantin to go out and grab one, unless you got another??
> *



i got 3


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VintageTin_@Sep 26 2008, 07:18 PM~11710741
> *would this be considered Halloweenish?? i can throw some pumpkins in the back if not lol
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Sep 27 2008, 11:04 PM~11717489
> *naw for real tho i want them for muh mustang..
> *



go to toys r us and they got the whole car for 5$


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 27 2008, 09:36 PM~11716851
> *that fukker looks mean :0 :0
> *


 :yes: theres your build for this dade :biggrin:


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Sep 27 2008, 11:08 PM~11717515
> *:yes: theres your build for this dade :biggrin:
> *



that what i was thinkin cause i wasnt feelin christine ,i got the kit ,just wasnt feelin it


----------



## Bogyoke (Aug 1, 2008)

What about the 'Cuda from Phantasm?


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bogyoke_@Sep 27 2008, 11:15 PM~11717567
> *What about the 'Cuda from Phantasm?
> *


naw im going wif the pheaton ,you ready ,well since im going to enter this thing into this build off

let say whats in it its actually two kits the revell 32 three window coupe, and the amt 32 ford pheaton ,all the rolling chassies is the revell kit and the rest ,body ect is the pheaton ill get up sum pics in a few


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bogyoke_@Sep 27 2008, 11:15 PM~11717567
> *What about the 'Cuda from Phantasm?
> *


PICS!! :biggrin: never saw that one


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Sep 27 2008, 11:21 PM~11717619
> *PICS!! :biggrin: never saw that one
> *



x2 i got two cudas ,that i want to build them things are sexy


----------



## Bogyoke (Aug 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Sep 27 2008, 08:20 PM~11717609
> *naw im going wif the pheaton ,you ready ,well since im going to enter this thing into this build off
> 
> let say whats in it its actually two kits the revell 32 three window coupe, and the amt 32 ford pheaton ,all the rolling chassies is the revell kit and the rest ,body ect is the pheaton ill get up sum pics in a few
> *


That's cool. The progress shots look interesting.

The amt 32 ford pheaton is the kit project I'm building too.


----------



## Bogyoke (Aug 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999+Sep 27 2008, 08:21 PM~11717619-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.imcdb.org/vehicle_19213-Plymout...-Cuda-1971.html


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bogyoke_@Sep 28 2008, 12:16 AM~11717977
> *http://www.imcdb.org/vehicle_19213-Plymout...-Cuda-1971.html
> *


 :uh: they should be killed for wreckin suck a nice mopar like that


----------



## VintageTin (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Sep 27 2008, 10:07 PM~11717505
> *:0
> *


Thanks


----------



## Bogyoke (Aug 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Sep 27 2008, 09:32 PM~11718102
> *:uh: they should be killed for wreckin suck a nice mopar like that
> *


 :roflmao: I'm sure you mean that too.

Worse than that, in movies, they usually have a couple for crashin and smashin, a couple for driving, and a couple for interior shots and Hero shots...


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

i know. and if they wouldnt of wrecked it, itd be sellin for 60K+, damn barret jackson


----------



## Bogyoke (Aug 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bogyoke_@Sep 27 2008, 06:18 PM~11716722
> *I started building the Halloween project this afternoon.
> 
> 
> ...


Suspension is solid now with four disc brakes


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

not much but heres my update

got the door hinged, still gotta finish up the jambs

















got the trim made

















and made the "vinyl" top. i couldnt find my vinyl so i did the masking tape trick


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Sep 28 2008, 08:58 PM~11723887
> *not much but heres my update
> 
> got the door hinged, still gotta finish up the jambs
> ...


Is the tape something that you leave on and paint over so it looks vynil? If so, why not just use a paint with light sand in it, and then spray the color over the top of that?

Looks cool so far though.


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

ya i leave it on and paint it a semi gloss black. i think i saw this done on the MCM board. figured id do this that way ill have the seams like it would originaly have where the sides overlap the top

and thanks


----------



## Bogyoke (Aug 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Sep 28 2008, 07:58 PM~11723887
> *not much but heres my update
> 
> got the door hinged, still gotta finish up the jambs
> ...


Dang, hinges, scratch trim, AND "vinyl". You call that a trick I call it a design solution, a brilliant solution. 
Great progress. 
:thumbsup:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

thanks homie


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

hey spike do i need to do the sighn ting ,cause its a mission to take potos frum my ragity ass fon ,and load them here ,jus for a sighn ,can i be excused from this or its a must that i do so


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

naw its just for fun anyways, as long as your buildin bro


----------



## las_crucez (May 20, 2007)

hey homies I havn't posted pics because I been workin on my lowrider bike, pero I will start workin again soon. I already got murals ready


----------



## Bogyoke (Aug 1, 2008)

Murals? Decals? I didn't think of all that. My car is going to just painted and slightly customized. Wow I'm looking forward to seeing some of these builds for sure.


----------



## las_crucez (May 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bogyoke_@Sep 29 2008, 07:56 PM~11733461
> *Murals? Decals? I didn't think of all that. My car is going to just painted and slightly customized. Wow I'm looking forward to seeing some of these builds for sure.
> *


not too fancy murals. Just some temporary tattoos that i picked up at Wal Mart. it was a tribal pack with 50 tats so it comes with like spiders, skulls, and some kick ass pinstriping!!! :cheesy:


----------



## Bogyoke (Aug 1, 2008)

good idea with the temp tats. I never thought of that. Cool.


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by las_crucez_@Sep 29 2008, 09:58 PM~11733487
> *not too fancy murals. Just some temporary tattoos that i picked up at Wal Mart. it was a tribal pack with 50 tats so it comes with like spiders, skulls, and some kick ass pinstriping!!! :cheesy:
> *


 :0 what section they in? i gotta go to town tomorrow so ill have to do some lookin


----------



## Bogyoke (Aug 1, 2008)

web surfing. found these.


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

shaved the door handels on the hearse. anyone got chrome ones?


----------



## las_crucez (May 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Sep 29 2008, 08:13 PM~11733671
> *:0 what section they in? i gotta go to town tomorrow so ill have to do some lookin
> *


found them in the cashier isle. you know with all the last minute things like lighters, advil, etc. they had pirate temp tats and tribal temp tats. go with the tribal


----------



## las_crucez (May 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bogyoke_@Sep 29 2008, 08:04 PM~11733573
> *good idea with the temp tats. I never thought of that. Cool.
> *


yep jus like decals, apply, let dry, and clear


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

ight ill have to look around


----------



## Bogyoke (Aug 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Sep 29 2008, 08:25 PM~11734669
> *shaved the door handels on the hearse. anyone got chrome ones?
> 
> 
> ...


I'll look in the parts box. Get back to you tomorrow.


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

thanks homie


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

I was going to print random halloween decals on the sheet yesterday, but I wasn't sure it they'd sell. so I opted out. 


on another note, have you received your decals yet spike? Mini got his yesterday.


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

yup just got em, turned out awsome thanks bro


----------



## Bogyoke (Aug 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Sep 29 2008, 08:25 PM~11734669
> *shaved the door handels on the hearse. anyone got chrome ones?
> 
> 
> ...


something like these?










Let me know


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bogyoke_@Sep 30 2008, 06:47 PM~11742420
> *something like these?
> 
> 
> ...


yup. any one else got some?


----------



## SidewayzS15 (Mar 14, 2008)

Im thinking Im going to enter my civic build, just started workn on it again a few days ago! Heres some shots of where it sits now


----------



## SidewayzS15 (Mar 14, 2008)




----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

ill have updates a lil later


----------



## Bogyoke (Aug 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SidewayzS15_@Oct 1 2008, 12:59 PM~11751503
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Is that your fingernail in the first picture or is that a clear red plastic part? Model looks good and Halloween theme for sure! This is a good build idea.


----------



## SidewayzS15 (Mar 14, 2008)

actually its the nozzle on the paint can lol


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MTX686_@Sep 17 2008, 05:21 PM~11628455
> *Were ya get that kit?
> *


i got 1 $15 bucks shipped and its yours


----------



## Bogyoke (Aug 1, 2008)

chassis lowered and pipes ready to glue in


----------



## las_crucez (May 20, 2007)

hno: damn, I"m falliing behind


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

hows this for a halloween pain job? :biggrin:


----------



## Bogyoke (Aug 1, 2008)

sahweeeeet


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

Looking good there, SPIKEY.


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

thanks bro


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

damn bro those flames look sweet


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

thanks homie


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

the flammes looks very nice man...............


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

thanks man, i used to draw em all the time in school lol


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Oct 2 2008, 06:01 PM~11759275
> *thanks man, i used to draw em all the time in school lol
> *


He He :biggrin:


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by las_crucez_@Oct 1 2008, 09:43 PM~11754978
> *hno: damn, I"m falliing behind
> *



that makes the two of us


----------



## Bogyoke (Aug 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bogyoke+Sep 28 2008, 05:41 PM~11722619-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...












discs and calipers painted. no need to putty and sand these, they'll look fine behind the wheels.


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

looking through my unbuilt models and I decided to work on this.....


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

ill have pics up later, got my motor painted and got the top painted and been workin on the interior

gotta go work on my 1:1s


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Oct 6 2008, 01:34 PM~11793226
> *
> 
> ill have pics up later, got my motor painted and got the top painted and been workin on the interior
> ...



heard that bro
i have took a week off to work on my coach
i tweeked the front suspension
took it out for a test drive and overheated the damn thing
so now all the little shit that was wrong with the engine has come to the surface


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

well luckily mine were easy fixes. i had to change the heater hose ends on my 5th ave (got the chrome hoses and the clamps on the chrome ends are JUNK. so i had to cut pieces of heater hose of and make it fit over the end and used some good clamps on em. 

and while drivin my dart around today one of my subs came loose in the bandpass box :uh:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Oct 6 2008, 02:31 PM~11793866
> *well luckily mine were easy fixes. i had to change the heater hose ends on my 5th ave (got the chrome hoses and the clamps on the chrome ends are JUNK. so i had to cut pieces of heater hose of and make it fit over the end and used some good clamps on em.
> 
> and while drivin my dart around today one of my subs came loose in the bandpass box :uh:
> *


lucky
mine has already totaled $100


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

could be worse

i havent driven my 5th for a while now cuz i gotta weld my rod ends to the bottom of the front cylinders, just been too lazy to do it and my dad is almost outta gas for the welder


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

ok i'll throw in a simple build for the"spirit" of things....


----------



## Bogyoke (Aug 1, 2008)

It's already orange, Great!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bogyoke_@Oct 6 2008, 02:24 PM~11795504
> *It's already orange, Great!
> *


haha :tongue:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

now its orange uffin:


----------



## Bogyoke (Aug 1, 2008)

oh shit, Nice!
Is the bottom piece sprayed flat black? It almost looks like a dark _gun metal_ color. cool.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bogyoke_@Oct 6 2008, 03:52 PM~11796534
> *oh shit, Nice!
> Is the bottom piece sprayed flat black? It almost looks like a dark gun metal color. cool.
> *


just flat black....


----------



## rexzilla_03 (Jul 8, 2006)

that orange is awesome, who makes that


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rexzilla_03_@Oct 6 2008, 04:29 PM~11796979
> *that orange is awesome, who makes that
> *


duplicolor metalspecks 'burnt copper'


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

UPDATE :biggrin: 

still gotta give it another coat of clear
























got the top painted semi-gloss black
















got the motor painted, still gonna add plug wires and make a fuel line and find headers thatll fit
















even got orange plug wire!


----------



## Bogyoke (Aug 1, 2008)

that vinyl top looks convincing. I gotta remember that one


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Oct 6 2008, 01:37 PM~11793267
> *heard that bro
> i have took a week off to work on my coach
> i tweeked the front suspension
> ...


4100?


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Oct 6 2008, 08:05 PM~11797426
> *4100?
> *


HUH :dunno:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Oct 6 2008, 05:12 PM~11797521
> *HUH :dunno:
> *


cadillac 4.1 v-8 :uh:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 6 2008, 08:17 PM~11797584
> *cadillac 4.1 v-8  :uh:
> *


nah its the 350 4 bolt main


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)




----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 6 2008, 09:42 PM~11797866
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 6 2008, 08:42 PM~11797866
> *
> 
> 
> ...


sweet 
that looks awsome bro


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

brought the rear down some....


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

looking good !!!


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

real nice job man...............


----------



## Bogyoke (Aug 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 7 2008, 12:33 AM~11799661
> *brought the rear down some....
> 
> 
> ...


This is lookin good dude. Show me how you brought the rear down


----------



## MrPhotographer06 (Aug 25, 2008)

this makes me wanna go try a bunch of crap on my only unbuilt kit..

or i could tear apart my shelby...


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MrPhotographer06_@Oct 8 2008, 10:13 PM~11816957
> *this makes me wanna go try a bunch of crap on my only unbuilt kit..
> 
> or i could tear apart my shelby...
> *


what kit is it?


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bogyoke_@Oct 7 2008, 04:05 PM~11806395
> *This is lookin good dude. Show me how you brought the rear down
> *


just had to make a new deeper tunnel for driveshaft clearance ad de-arch the rear leafs....


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

^ imageanation is key mabey just bit


----------



## Bogyoke (Aug 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bogyoke_@Oct 3 2008, 04:18 PM~11772615
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Worked on a casket today. It will go with the Grave Dig Ride.
I made parts for about three different styles.









They are built to 1/25 scale and need some putty here and there before paint.

















:biggrin:


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

ok here it is it was a new kit ,67 impy ,orange ,red and silver patterns,with orange red ,and silver bowling ball patterns ,h/d spolks painted red and orange and p/e detail set comeing soon 











after candy tangerine top coat ,bfm and clear is left to do


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:0 :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Oct 12 2008, 05:30 AM~11841895
> *ok here it is it was a new kit ,67 impy ,orange ,red and silver patterns,with orange red ,and silver bowling ball patterns ,h/d spolks painted red and orange and p/e detail set comeing soon
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 damn that bitch is clean!!


----------



## Bogyoke (Aug 1, 2008)

Bueatiful. I'm sure an excellent source for vitamin C as well!


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

THATS A BAD ASS PAINT JOB HOMIE :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

thanks homies


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by COAST2COAST_@Oct 12 2008, 07:54 AM~11843094
> *THATS A BAD ASS PAINT JOB HOMIE :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


x-2


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

im currently stripping a 59 caddy hearse(ex ecto1a) kit to make 7th heaven
will post pics soon


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

a little bit of an update....


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 12 2008, 11:03 PM~11847202
> *a little bit of an update....
> 
> 
> ...



YOU AINT LYING ABOUT THAT! That is A LITTLE BIT OF WORK! :0




:buttkick: :twak: 


:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

Wow, I really need to get to work! I'm slow steppin'. I still need to putty the casket, paint it up, and finish doing the decals on the caddy and foil and clear the body. 

Then for the rivi, I need to do the paint on it, detail the interior, build the motor and suspension up.


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Oct 13 2008, 06:00 AM~11847798
> *Wow, I really need to get to work! I'm slow steppin'. I still need to putty the casket, paint it up, and finish doing the decals on the caddy and foil and clear the body.
> 
> Then for the rivi, I need to do the paint on it, detail the interior, build the motor and suspension up.
> *


 :uh: in what year u gonna do this? lol


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Oct 13 2008, 09:03 AM~11847804
> *:uh:  in what year u gonna do this? lol
> *



who knows.....lol thats why I said I NEED to get to work....lol


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

i need to get back to work on mine


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Oct 12 2008, 08:41 PM~11847309
> *YOU AINT LYING ABOUT THAT! That is A LITTLE BIT OF WORK!  :0
> :buttkick:  :twak:
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *












better??? :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Oct 12 2008, 03:30 AM~11841895
> *ok here it is it was a new kit ,67 impy ,orange ,red and silver patterns,with orange red ,and silver bowling ball patterns ,h/d spolks painted red and orange and p/e detail set comeing soon
> 
> 
> ...




sick homie


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Oct 13 2008, 08:03 PM~11852613
> *sick homie
> *



thanks homie 


ok i got the rear bumper and frunt bumper done ,grill cut out and p/e grill incerted ,guts r dun ,waiting on motor ,and rear end to dry 

chassies 

















bumpers









gutz

















rims 








thanks for lookin


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

please excuse the pic quality ,these pics are taken frum my cell fon


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Really nice Dade. Pics r killin u though.


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Oct 13 2008, 10:33 PM~11854220
> *Really nice Dade. Pics r killin u though.
> *



thanks homie


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Oct 13 2008, 05:20 PM~11854068
> *
> rims
> 
> ...


herb deeks???

here's an update on my motor.... pretty much done....

this kit actually don't come with an oil filter so i added one in....


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 13 2008, 11:28 PM~11854781
> *herb deeks???
> 
> here's an update on my motor.... pretty much done....
> ...



yea they is ,and your motors coming out real nice


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Oct 13 2008, 06:29 PM~11854792
> *yea they is ,and your motors coming out real nice
> *


Dough rims?


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

fuckin winds i cant do shit in the painting section due to 40-50mph winds with gusts of 60-75mph :angry:


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Oct 13 2008, 11:41 PM~11854910
> *fuckin winds i cant do shit in the painting section due to 40-50mph winds with gusts of 60-75mph :angry:
> *



get a fat girl to stand in the way of the wind ,its an option


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 13 2008, 11:31 PM~11854810
> *Dough rims?
> *



i dont understand


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Oct 13 2008, 07:13 PM~11855235
> *i dont understand
> *


what wheels did you use for the herb deek centers?


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 14 2008, 12:14 AM~11855247
> *what wheels did you use for the herb deek centers?
> *



oh the pegusus mc,my bad homie


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 13 2008, 09:28 PM~11854781
> *herb deeks???
> 
> here's an update on my motor.... pretty much done....
> ...



NOW THATS AN UPDATE! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: NICE WORK RO!


----------



## Bogyoke (Aug 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 13 2008, 08:28 PM~11854781
> *herb deeks???
> 
> here's an update on my motor.... pretty much done....
> ...


The details on this motor are fantastic! This was a _fun build_, but most models in here are lookin choice.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

got my chassis and driveline all glued in... just need foil now...


























coming along......


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

looking real good! :thumbsup: :nicoderm:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Oct 13 2008, 08:01 PM~11855512
> *NOW THATS AN UPDATE!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: NICE WORK RO!
> *


here's another one :biggrin:


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

:0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: THATS CLEAN RO! Nice work Getting that flag and that Nomad must of been a B$*&% huh


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

> here's another one :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

:0 Hell yea, thats some great BMF werk!!! Makes me wanna grab the xacto :biggrin: ...but I just put it down for the night


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Oct 12 2008, 02:30 AM~11841895
> *ok here it is it was a new kit ,67 impy ,orange ,red and silver patterns,with orange red ,and silver bowling ball patterns ,h/d spolks painted red and orange and p/e detail set comeing soon
> 
> 
> ...



:0 got damn homie, you put werk in on that paint !!!


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

ok homies got sum clear and bmf on mine 












































more to come tonight


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Oct 16 2008, 12:34 PM~11882331
> *ok homies got sum clear and bmf on mine
> 
> 
> ...


that 67 looks REAAAAAAAL good dade!!!


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Oct 16 2008, 12:36 PM~11882348
> *that 67 looks REAAAAAAAL good dade!!!
> *


X2! :0 :0 :0


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

HERES MY ENTRY I PAINTED IT ALL TODAY , AND STARTED TO FOIL THE REAR


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

is that the new purple from te4stors laquer line?


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

YEA I GOT THAT AND THE CLEAR COAT FROM THEM ITS LOOKS WAY BETTER IN PERSON SOME REASON ON THE COMP ITS A DULL PURPLE OVER HERE ITS A REAL BRIGHT SPARKLE PURPLE


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

still looks good, homie, it really shines in the hood pic...


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Oct 16 2008, 03:34 PM~11882331
> *ok homies got sum clear and bmf on mine
> 
> 
> ...



shit's sickkkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Oct 16 2008, 08:40 PM~11882395
> *X2! :0  :0  :0
> *


X-2 :biggrin:


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Oct 16 2008, 08:51 PM~11882489
> *HERES MY ENTRY I PAINTED IT ALL TODAY , AND STARTED TO FOIL THE REAR
> 
> 
> ...


Colop Lookind nice man.......... :thumbsup:


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Oct 16 2008, 02:51 PM~11882489
> *HERES MY ENTRY I PAINTED IT ALL TODAY , AND STARTED TO FOIL THE REAR
> 
> 
> ...



sweeeeeeeeet color homie,by the way what kinda car is that pimp it looks gangsta


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

its like a 72 gp i think


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

getting closer to done....


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

finally the paint is stripped off 
now its time to do a little body work and paint
just a note its not going to be a traditional hearse
due to the fact its not going to be a glossy finish
its going to have some pearl  
pics tomorrow


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

PAINTS AWESOME RO :thumbsup:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

7TH heaven
BEFOR WET SANDING
shade


















sun


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

> 7TH heaven
> BEFOR WET SANDING
> shade
> 
> ...


----------



## Bogyoke (Aug 1, 2008)

nice second build project. Is this resin or styrene?


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)




----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bogyoke_@Oct 17 2008, 07:11 PM~11898383
> *nice second build project. Is this resin or styrene?
> *


its a regular ghost busters ecto1a kit bro


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> > 7TH heaven
> > BEFOR WET SANDING
> > shade
> >
> ...


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 16 2008, 09:17 PM~11889158
> *getting closer to done....
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 

Lookin Good Brotha!


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

sum more pics


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

GOT DAM DADE ..THAT SHIT IS FI'AH


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 16 2008, 10:17 PM~11889158
> *getting closer to done....
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKIN REAL CLEAN ROLLIN


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

damn dade you are really gettin good with the paint work !!!!!!!!!!
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Oct 18 2008, 06:55 AM~11900982
> *sum more pics
> 
> 
> ...


Looks nice man :thumbsup:


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

undead looking good , but dade DAMN thats a stunning paint job got any closer pics ?


----------



## Bogyoke (Aug 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 16 2008, 09:17 PM~11889158
> *getting closer to done....
> 
> 
> ...


Like glass :biggrin:


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Oct 18 2008, 03:55 PM~11904061
> *undead looking good , but dade  DAMN thats a stunning paint job got any closer pics ?
> *



not realy im taking the pics wif my cell fon ,


and thanks for the kind coments fellas


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

sum mo pics ,frunt suspention dun 




























































i got the motor to do now 

thanks for lookin


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 :0 Looks good DADE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Oct 19 2008, 11:13 PM~11913981
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  Looks good DADE!!!!!!!!!!
> *


thanks homie


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Oct 19 2008, 09:13 PM~11913981
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  Looks good DADE!!!!!!!!!!
> *


X 2 Definatley looking good Dade


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Oct 20 2008, 12:04 AM~11914486
> *X 2 Definatley looking good Dade
> *



thank you


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> sum mo pics ,frunt suspention dun
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SidewayzS15 (Mar 14, 2008)

idk if I am going to finish in time but we will see!


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Oct 20 2008, 05:13 AM~11913981
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  Looks good DADE!!!!!!!!!!
> *


X-2 :thumbsup:


----------



## julian blea (Mar 12, 2007)

X3 :thumbsup: :worship: :wave:


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> > sum mo pics ,frunt suspention dun
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

urs is shittn in mines cereal :biggrin:


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Oct 20 2008, 04:21 PM~11920148
> *
> 
> urs is shittn in mines cereal  :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: naw homie its the sugar in your corn flakes


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

lookin damn good dade.

dont look like im gonna finish mine, im 6 hours from home n not sure when im gonna be back lol


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

i fuked up the hood :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Oct 21 2008, 06:18 PM~11932568
> *
> *


yea after the kickin and cursing ,its not that that bad but some paint is missing


----------



## Bogyoke (Aug 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bogyoke_@Oct 11 2008, 08:09 PM~11841037
> *Worked on a casket today. It will go with the Grave Dig Ride.
> I made parts for about three different styles.
> 
> ...











light coat of primer on casket today
now to figure out those handles


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bogyoke_@Oct 21 2008, 08:41 PM~11934081
> *
> 
> 
> ...



its not my time grim stop showing me my last bed :angry: 









































j/k but seriously stop lol 








looking good homie


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

ok im finnished wif this idk wut you wanna call this thing

motor 

















and the rest


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

pimpin uffin: uffin:


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

i like that! [crown me] uffin:


----------



## SidewayzS15 (Mar 14, 2008)

finished in time!!!


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Oct 24 2008, 01:20 AM~11959331
> *i like that! [crown me] uffin:
> *


naw pimp


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

u will n time.


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

> ok im finnished wif this idk wut you wanna call this thing
> 
> motor
> 
> ...


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Oct 24 2008, 02:06 PM~11963364
> *u will n time.
> *



you have been sitting too close to the model glue homie ,or you dun bumped you got danm head :biggrin:


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> > ok im finnished wif this idk wut you wanna call this thing
> >
> > motor
> >
> ...


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Oct 24 2008, 06:40 AM~11959093
> *ok im finnished wif this idk wut you wanna call this thing
> 
> 
> ...



I mean the fininshed car looks great i dont wont post all pic from you........ok


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

that 67 is pimpin nice job


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by josh 78_@Oct 24 2008, 05:35 PM~11965156
> *I mean the fininshed  car looks great i dont wont post all pic from you........ok
> *



thank you ,and i wasnt stressin the pics jus the dady part


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lonnie_@Oct 24 2008, 05:38 PM~11965172
> *that 67 is pimpin nice job
> *



thanks homie


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

that 67 is cold ass ice! (not glue dro) uffin:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

update












































more to come


----------



## Bogyoke (Aug 1, 2008)

that's low


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

looks good with that blue flake


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Damn dade he called you daddy :0 jk homie that 67 looks bad as hell homie 

that wagon looks good whiteboy


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

> update
> 
> Ilike the color its Fresh man................


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

thanks for the good words homies
its almost done i got foiling done last night
so all i need to do is finish the fins
paint the chassis
and put the wheels on
hay i might just be able to finish this one befor halloween LOL


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Oct 25 2008, 08:57 AM~11970040
> *thanks for the good words homies
> its almost done i got foiling done last night
> so all i need to do is finish the fins
> ...


 :0 yea bro im lovin that paint,I got sum chameleon pearl white/blue for my .....wait, I've said too much :ugh: nice job though :tongue:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Oct 25 2008, 08:57 AM~11970040
> *thanks for the good words homies
> its almost done i got foiling done last night
> so all i need to do is finish the fins
> ...


What about clearing over the foil?

Looking good though...


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN+Oct 26 2008, 11:40 PM~11981645-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i was thinking that but i ran out of the clear i used for the car already


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

anyone finish? I didn't.....lol


----------



## Bogyoke (Aug 1, 2008)

no, I didn't either. 
Since pumpkins and scarecrows are still in season, an extension until the day before Thanksgiving would be appropriate.


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

shit with all the trick or treaters i havent had time to finish mine 
but if we extend it a few days im sure everyone can finish it


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Nov 1 2008, 03:26 PM~12031995
> *anyone finish? I didn't.....lol
> *


x-2 :0


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Nov 1 2008, 09:26 AM~12031995
> *anyone finish? I didn't.....lol
> *



im dun wif mine


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Nov 2 2008, 09:47 PM~12041555
> *im dun wif mine
> *



pics or it didnt happen haha :biggrin:


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Oct 23 2008, 11:40 PM~11959093
> *ok im finnished wif this idk wut you wanna call this thing
> 
> motor
> ...




this is crazy good......nice job


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:0 bad as fawk :biggrin:


----------



## bigbearlocos (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Oct 23 2008, 10:40 PM~11959093
> *ok im finnished wif this idk wut you wanna call this thing
> 
> motor
> ...


Dang Dade, That 67 came out BADAZZ homie. Love the paint & wheels. What ARE you gonna call it?


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigbearlocos_@Nov 3 2008, 03:56 AM~12044658
> *Dang Dade, That 67 came out BADAZZ homie. Love the paint & wheels. What ARE you gonna call it?
> *



nightmare on 67 street :biggrin:

and thank you all who gave me positive coments


----------



## Bogyoke (Aug 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Oct 23 2008, 09:40 PM~11959093
> *ok im finnished wif this idk wut you wanna call this thing
> 
> motor
> ...


That's super bad! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bogyoke (Aug 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bogyoke_@Oct 21 2008, 05:41 PM~11934081
> *
> 
> 
> ...


The end is Halloween *'09*, right? :biggrin: 




































still going with this one.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 16 2008, 07:17 PM~11889158
> *getting closer to done....
> 
> 
> ...


better late than never.... year and a half later.... slapped the rest of it together and added some subs to the rear....


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

came out sick tho


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Damn, talk about bringin a thread back from the dead. :biggrin: Looks good though Gil.


----------

